# Chest area



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you mean coat wise or structure?

I noticed my Sailor did not really come into coat until she was about 20 months old. Her litter mates came in earlier, but they spend a lot more hours outside, and they also get bathed once a week, while Sailor is an indoor dog and I am lucky if I can bathe her every two or three weeks.



Structure wise, I have heard people say their dog's chest has not dropped yet. I think that might happen at about 18 months.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

cubbysan said:


> Structure wise, I have heard people say their dog's chest has not dropped yet. I think that might happen at about 18 months.


I'm looking at his structure. His chest just isn't there.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

NO, nothing can be done to make his structure better. If it was there at 7-8 weeks, then it will come back eventually.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

This was him at 7 1/2 weeks. Thank you for calming me down.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

bethlehemgolden said:


> This was him at 7 1/2 weeks. Thank you for calming me down.



Yes this is the bag over the head age! I bet he will even look better at 9-10 months. He was a very nice puppy, so that is good.


----------

